# Dog Breeds for Seniors



## SeaBreeze

Here are five suggestions of dog breeds for seniors including the Corgi, Poodle, French Bulldog, etc...http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/08/30/5-excellent-dog-breeds.aspx


----------



## Pappy

I'm surprised that the Shih Tzu wasn't listed. They are a loving companion, love company and quiet dog.
RIP Sassy.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awww...Sassy looks like she was a sweetie. :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy

SeaBreeze said:


> Awww...Sassy looks like she was a sweetie. :love_heart:



She was a great dog. Been gone six years now and we haven't replaced her. Maybe someday. :thankyou:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Having made my living with dogs for 19years I found the most popular breeds with the mature crowd were shih tzu's, mini schnauzers, poodles, bichons, pomeranians and maltese. 
This could be a regional preference and other breeds in different areas may have more popularity.

 I am surprised to see some of the breeds listed as senior picks. Corgi's can be very snippy and are heavy shedders, with high maintenance coats. Frenchies are very cute with low maintenance coats and can make good companions, but as the article states they can be brachially challenged requiring expensive surgery, and this may not be apparent as puppies. The schipperke is not a common dog, they can make nice pets, but the one in the picture is not a good representation of the breed. Black is the most common color, the one in the picture looks more like a spitz and looks to be much larger than a typical schipperke.

Regardless of the breed that one chooses, they seem to always steal our heart!

 Pappy...Sassy was a cutie and I know you miss her.  I had a Sassy too, but she was a mini Schnauzer.  Sassy's always seem to live up to their names..LOL


----------



## Happyflowerlady

View attachment 2355Pappy, I totally agree that Shih-Tzus have one of the best temperaments and are just an all around great little dog. They are an easy size to carry around, and are not hyper like some of the smaller breeds tend to be . They are extremely loyal and loving little dogs, as well.
My favorite, as a great dog either for seniors, or for a family dog that wants a small size companion dog, is either a Shorkie, or a Malti-Poo. I have raised both of these small designer dogs, and totally love both of them.
 This is a picture of Emme , the Shorkie ( Yorkie/Shih-Tzu). She was about 5-6lbs as an adult, and as smart as could be. Her father was Chipper, my Yorkie-poo, and her mother was Fazoli, my Shih-Tzu.


----------



## Pappy

Before Sassy, we had 2 mini Schnauzers, Tammy and Missy. Tammy was a great, loving dog for seniors, but Missy was an egghead. I had a love, hate relationship with her. If there is such a thing as a hardheaded dog, she was it. Barked at everything, would not obey any commands given to her, was hard to housebreak, and just a royal pain in the arse.

I've got to admit though, I do miss her antics. But Sassy, the Shih Tzu, was a fine dog. One of the reasons we did not replace her was that it was like losing one of the family when she died. Too hard to go through again. Youv'e got to be a dog person to understand what I'm talking about, Right?


----------



## TICA

I know exactly what you mean Pappy about losing one of the family.  I had a lab/spaniel cross - female called Sam that we had for 15 years.  Broke my heart when she was put down, but she was suffering and it was the best thing to do for her.  I waited two years before I could even think about another dog and when I went to see the puppies, ended up coming home with two.  Both are a handful and about two so I'm looking forward to them settling down.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Steve

We have a Pomeranian that we rescued about one year ago.. She was 4 months old at the time and was severely neglected as a pup.. Someone brought the pup to us and told us to either take the dog or he will put a 12 gauge shot to her head.. Naturally we took the pooch and have been in love with her ever since..
She NEVER barks or snaps... EVER !!! 
She weighs all of 1.9kg which is 4 pounds
She is extremely loyal and friendly..
She doesn't give us allergies.. We brush her each and every day.. It only takes a few minutes.. We bathe her every month.. NEVER give her a haircut..
She eats nothing but the best food available..
She sleeps about 9 hours a night in her crate without going potty.. Is fully potty trained..
Loves the out of doors.. We live in the country with acerage and she loves the "run"..
She is ginger, light tan, beige and white in colour..
Naturally she loves to be on our lap and of course we love it as well..

I can go on and on but the bottom line is a Pomeranian isn't a bad choice as a pet for seniors..


----------



## Bee

As much as I like dogs, I will stick with Billy the budgie, he takes much less looking after.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> As much as I like dogs, I will stick with Billy the budgie, he takes much less looking after.



A pet is a pet is a pet . . .


----------



## Bee

Very true.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> As much as I like dogs, I will stick with Billy the budgie, he takes much less looking after.



I'd never had a bird as a pet until I met a young woman who had a parakeet.  He was so cool.  Would return my exact whistle when I walked in the door and call out my name.  That was pretty special.


----------



## Bee

I have had several birds as pets over the years but unfortunately I have never had one that will talk, the budgie I have now will cock his head to one side when I am talking to him but has never attempted to imitate me and yet every night when I say 'good night' to him he climbs onto one particular perch for the night,which makes me think he understands me.


----------



## Bee

Apologies to SeaBreeze for hijacking your thread.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> Apologies to SeaBreeze for hijacking your thread.



I can't speak for SeaBreeze but think we all agree that a thread is opened and we just run with it where ever it leads...


----------



## Silvery Diva

I have always had a Yorkie, I love the breed. They are so smart, very loyal and just the best friend you will ever find. I have 1 year old now and her name is Grace.  She was an replacement for my other yorkie which I had for 7 years but was killed by a coyote.  The coyoties,2 of them, ran right up to my husband and started to attack my Ellie May and ran off with her. My husband managed to save the other Yorkie we have, Bonnie,  but it took me 1 year to get over Elly Mays death. I was in such deep depression my family was worried. Had to see Dr. to help me thru it. But Yorkies are my favorite, love them.


----------



## Jillaroo

_ That is so sad to hear , i understand your pain it must have been very traumatic for you, looking at the pic of Gracie i am sure she will bring lot's of joy into your world, she looks a real cutie._


----------



## Silvery Diva

She is perfect!  She follows me all over the place and cries if I eave the house. She is full grown and weights 4 lbs. Just a little thing.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Silvery Diva said:


> I have always had a Yorkie, I love the breed. They are so smart, very loyal and just the best friend you will ever find. I have 1 year old now and her name is Grace.  She was an replacement for my other yorkie which I had for 7 years but was killed by a coyote.  The coyoties,2 of them, ran right up to my husband and started to attack my Ellie May and ran off with her. My husband managed to save the other Yorkie we have, Bonnie,  but it took me 1 year to get over Elly Mays death. I was in such deep depression my family was worried. Had to see Dr. to help me thru it. But Yorkies are my favorite, love them.



Diva, I am SO sorry to hear about your loss of little Ellie May ! I also love Yorkies, and my Chipper is a Yorkiepoo .
I lost my little Pom this spring almost the same way. We had the door open since the weather was warming up, and Sheba and Tootsie had wandered put the back door. Suddenly Toots started barking, and we ran out, but Sheba had disappeared. We searched for days, and I even put an ad out for her in case she made it out to the road somehow, but we never even found a trace, so we think a coyote must have come up in the back yard and just grabbed her. Sheba was only about 4lbs also.


----------



## Silvery Diva

Its so hard isn't it?  Elly was a dog who was a best friend, now she is my angel.  You dog is so cute, we are so lucky God gave us these little wonders of life  that make bad days good.  AND.....I WANT THAT CHAIR OF YOURS!!!!  LOL


----------



## MercyL

SeaBreeze said:


> Here are five suggestions of dog breeds for seniors including the Corgi, Poodle, French Bulldog, etc...http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/08/30/5-excellent-dog-breeds.aspx



Which breed walks itself and uses litter ox? That's the dog I need!

Actually, I was thinking about pets the other day. Should I have to spend any time without my husband, I don't want to be totally alone, but don't think I'll be up for any dating of serious socializing. I'll be too old, but more importantly, my husband has ruined me for anyone else.

A fellow would have to be Superman to impress me, now.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bee said:


> Apologies to SeaBreeze for hijacking your thread.



Hijack anytime my dear, I love to hear about all kinds of pets. :love_heart:  I had bought a large African Grey Parrot a long time ago, it was full grown and untamed.  I had absolutely no bird experience whatsoever.  I set him up with a nice big cage, and a large perch with ladder...he actually ended up having his own room, as he squawked terribly when my hubby or anyone else came near.  He turned my hands into chopped meat, trying to hand tame him, LOL.  Anyhoo, I ended up almost giving him away with all his toys to a lovely lady who adored him and had a big aviary in her home...so it ended well for the both of us.


----------



## nan

So Sorry to read of your little Ellie May  being taken  by a Kyote, that would have been terrifying for all of you.
Yorkies are lovely little dogs, much like a Sydney silky I once owned.


----------



## Ivanchuk

Can't go wrong with these ones. We used to have a Basset similar to this one. His name was Arthur. You won't have to worry about them running away.


----------



## Ivanchuk

TWHRider said:


> ^^^^now that is the kind of "little" dog I could get attached to  Except I'll bet their wrinkles need cleaned every day during the humid months.
> 
> In my world, dogs have to be big and fairly agile.  They can get out of the way of the horses and are physically capable off being protectors.
> 
> My cats weight anywhere from 15 - 22 pounds.  If a dog is smaller than my cats, it would never survive life on the farm.
> 
> If I had to live in town and could have a small dog, I would get a Miniature Schnauzer.  I have a friend that has had three; they were snotty b**ches and excellent in-your-face watchdogs.  She rescued the second Schnauzer and named it Abbey; I named it "Abbey Manson" after Charles Manson.  That dog was trip.
> 
> This isn't Abbey but it's a good likeness


Hi TWHRider. Nice to meet you.
Their ears need cleaning, and you're right. The wrinkles from time to time also. Drops must also be used to keep care of their eyes. Other than that. Not too much more. That's a cute dog you have there.


----------



## Michael.

.

Do we pick dogs that look like us?



.​


----------



## ClassicRockr

Just happened across this Thread, even though it is an older one, and just wondered who now has a Shih Tzu? Some of the members on this Thread I haven't seen before. We plan on getting a puppy Shih Tzu sometime later this year. We've seen some nice looking pups on our local Craig's List. We have no problem paying a "rehoming fee". We just want one that has a current health certificate and up-to-date shot record. I'm retired and at home most of the time when my wife is working, so it will have a pal to play with.

Have had a dog before. 

I absolutely LOVE dogs and "dog kisses" don't bother me. My wife has to get use to a dog before she wants those nice little "dog kisses".


----------



## Pappy

Former owner of a Shih Tzu and all I can say this dog will love you to death. They are the sweetest dog we ever owned and still miss her after 6 years. They are prone to eye problems due to their protruding eyes. Ours got an eye ulcer which took a while to clear up. When she was a puppy she had a bladder stone that had to be removed surgically with no after effects. Hope this helps.


----------



## jujube

If I ever get a dog again, it's going to be a Chihuahua.  You don't have to walk them.....just hold them out the window and squeeze.


----------



## AprilT

Well, I can't have a dog since I'm unable to walk it and don't own space enough where it would be able to just roam on its own.  But my favorite all around since childhood......


View attachment 12702

View attachment 12701.

View attachment 12703


----------



## Pappy

My daughters favorite dog too, April.


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, April, they are beautiful intelligent dogs, we used to have one.  He would nip the heels of any man that came in the yard.


----------



## hollydolly

Well I had a German Shepherd while I was growing up...( King)... he went to rainbow bridge when I was 22 


I adore dogs, I've had a Jack Russell bitch ( we called her Jaqueline ) lol... and I had a Border collie (Jenny) when my daughter was little.


I don't have any dogs now because I work and I would never leave a dog alone...so I have to be satisfied with my 7 grandfurkids, who I adore and who adore me back...which belong to my daughter and s-i-l

She has 3 Labradoodles...the most intelligent yet loving dogs you could ever wish to meet, plus they barely shed any hair...

Also she has the aged Minky who is a super loving Staffie....and very poorly at the moment after major  surgery..

The have tiny little Pixie who is a chihuahua and just sleeps the day away..

Then there's Zeus a super intelligent Doberman

...and recently crossed over to Rainbow Bridge is Rodney a gorgeous Pit bull cross ( rescue)


...and the newest baby of the Bunch is Fizz the very clever working trials dog...and she is a 4 month old Malinois 




This is Zeus he's the 9 year old Dobie..


----------



## Kadee

I always had a silky terrier,( had three at different times ) all of them were excellent no trouble . After the last one passed we decided not get any further pets as we had plans at the time to sell our home in the city and go traveling in the caravan. Since moving here we have traveled a little which includes being away for a month during the winter and we figured it would be unfair on a pet to leave them or rely on neighbours to look after them while we are away as they do fret


----------



## Georgia Lady

I don't have a dog now  I always had bull dogs.  But ten years ago my dog knocked me down playing. It scared me, afraid of broken bones.  I should get a small breed for inside house since Husband died.  Any ideas on a very small, short hair, very calm and loyal to me.


----------



## Baileejean

This is Bella. I always wanted an English bulldog, but I was a lifelong tenant, and as such was never able to have a dog. When I bought my first (and only) house at age 64, the first thing I did was start looking for my bulldog. The director of the animal shelter in my town found Bella at a kill shelter in the next town, and the next day she came home.

 Everything I read said that bulldogs are not a good choice for inexperienced dog owners, but I figured I don't really have time to start with an 'easier' dog and work my way up. I thought if I was ever going to have my bulldog, I better just go for it, and I am so glad I did. She is just perfect, and I love her to death! She's elderly, stubborn, arthritic, and has a displaced kneecap, but we get along just fine. She's also bigger than most English bulldogs (70 pounds). I think there may be some boxer in there somewhere. She may be the only dog I ever have, so I hope she has a long, healthy life.


----------



## Cinnamon

hollydolly said:


> The have tiny little Pixie who is a chihuahua and just sleeps the day away..



What a coincidence, Hollydolly -- I have a tiny chihuahua named Pixie.  She's very fond of her naps, too.

And she's a quick-change artist.  She doesn't mind wearing sweaters and jackets when we go outside.  Inside, though, she wants them off, and she's learned how to go under the sofa and back out with her back against the bottom and peels her sweater right off.  I watched her do it tonight; took her about 3 seconds.


----------



## Denise1952

I know I show this pic a lot, but I had this lil gal for 15 years, raised her from a puppy.  She was my ppms dog, that helped me remember what all she had in her(supposedly) peke, pom, maltese, and shi tsu  I can't replace her, so I don't even want to try, but find another that will be love at first sight


----------



## SeaBreeze

Zeus is beautiful *Hollydolly*, my husband had a female Dobie way back when he was just my boyfriend, great dogs!  *Baileejean*, your Bulldog looks so sweet, you're an angel for rescuing her!

*Cinnamon*, Pixie is precious!  I saw in your profile that you had a Chihuahua, and was hoping to see a picture, thanks!  *Denise*, that adorable face and those soulful eyes, I can see why you miss that little one so much. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952

Oh I can't agree more Seabreeze, every one of those dogs are precious.  There is just nothing like a dog, I am surprised that cats were held so high with the Egyptians, but maybe it was their "better than" attitude, where dogs give off humility, unconditional love  I do like kitties too, but I have to say, dogs are just special, and special in the best sense of the word


----------



## SeaBreeze

This is my boy Hans when he was younger, he's a big Standard Schnauzer 65+ pounds.  He's 12 1/2 now and in poor health, don't know how long he'll be around, but he's been a smart, loyal family member.  Me, hubby and the cat love him very much. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952

Schnauzers are awesome dogs, we had a miniature name Pepper!  She was so active, I was nuts about her.  My X accidentally let her get by him at the front door and she ran straight for the street.  I don't think she was even a year old.  Anyway, it was hard, especially on my X, he thought I would blame him but I didn't.  I knew how she was about "escaping", wanting to run, and our only fenced yard was off the back door.

Anyway, yeah, love that breed, I guess I love all of them


----------



## Cinnamon

nwlady said:


> I know I show this pic a lot, but I had this lil gal for 15 years, raised her from a puppy.  She was my ppms dog, that helped me remember what all she had in her(supposedly) peke, pom, maltese, and shi tsu  I can't replace her, so I don't even want to try, but find another that will be love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 13380



Oh, my gosh, what a sweet little face.  I know you miss her.  Before Pixie, I had a little mixed spaniel (a rescue) who lived to be 17.  You always miss the little ones who've passed, but sooner or later one special one will come along that's love at first sight.


----------



## Cinnamon

SeaBreeze said:


> Zeus is beautiful *Hollydolly*, my husband had a female Dobie way back when he was just my boyfriend, great dogs!  *Baileejean*, your Bulldog looks so sweet, you're an angel for rescuing her!
> 
> *Cinnamon*, Pixie is precious!  I saw in your profile that you had a Chihuahua, and was hoping to see a picture, thanks!  *Denise*, that adorable face and those soulful eyes, I can see why you miss that little one so much. :love_heart:


Thanks, SeaBreeze.  She's my baby.  I agree that Hollydolly's Dobie and Baileejean's Bulldog are gorgeous.


----------



## Denise1952

Baileejean said:


> View attachment 12711
> This is Bella. I always wanted an English bulldog, but I was a lifelong tenant, and as such was never able to have a dog. When I bought my first (and only) house at age 64, the first thing I did was start looking for my bulldog. The director of the animal shelter in my town found Bella at a kill shelter in the next town, and the next day she came home.
> 
> Everything I read said that bulldogs are not a good choice for inexperienced dog owners, but I figured I don't really have time to start with an 'easier' dog and work my way up. I thought if I was ever going to have my bulldog, I better just go for it, and I am so glad I did. She is just perfect, and I love her to death! She's elderly, stubborn, arthritic, and has a displaced kneecap, but we get along just fine. She's also bigger than most English bulldogs (70 pounds). I think there may be some boxer in there somewhere. She may be the only dog I ever have, so I hope she has a long, healthy life.



BaileeJean, This is an adorable dog  What a lover  Thanks for sharing the pic with us and especially the story I'm 62 now, and kind of the opposite.  Haven't been able to have another dog for about 7 years, and now, I'm moving into a location where I can have another dog to love denise


----------



## Cinnamon

SeaBreeze said:


> This is my boy Hans when he was younger, he's a big Standard Schnauzer 65+ pounds.  He's 12 1/2 now and in poor health, don't know how long he'll be around, but he's been a smart, loyal family member.  Me, hubby and the cat love him very much. :love_heart:



What a sweet looking boy! So sorry to hear he's in poor health.


----------



## Denise1952

ClassicRockr said:


> Just happened across this Thread, even though it is an older one, and just wondered who now has a Shih Tzu? Some of the members on this Thread I haven't seen before. We plan on getting a puppy Shih Tzu sometime later this year. We've seen some nice looking pups on our local Craig's List. We have no problem paying a "rehoming fee". We just want one that has a current health certificate and up-to-date shot record. I'm retired and at home most of the time when my wife is working, so it will have a pal to play with.
> 
> Have had a dog before.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE dogs and "dog kisses" don't bother me. My wife has to get use to a dog before she wants those nice little "dog kisses".



Shi tzus are such a good breed, but I am a fan of the mixed  That doesn't mean I wouldn't love a pure-bred  Yes, wet kisses have to be acceptable, LOL!  Even those sneaky ones, LOL!  Toney used to sneak one in on me, as I always tried hard to avoid them even though I loved her to pieces


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> Former owner of a Shih Tzu and all I can say this dog will love you to death. They are the sweetest dog we ever owned and still miss her after 6 years. They are prone to eye problems due to their protruding eyes. Ours got an eye ulcer which took a while to clear up. When she was a puppy she had a bladder stone that had to be removed surgically with no after effects. Hope this helps.



You're always a help, and a welcome addition to any thread Pappy  I'm sorry your baby had healthy issues, my toney girl didn't have any til very late in her years.  But, she was a mix, as you can tell from her pic later in this thread, denise


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've heard of some dogs with protruding eyes, like Pugs, actually have their eye come out of the socket if they bump their head on something.  My neighbor had a Pug, so cute.


----------



## Butterfly

I've pretty much always had labrador retrievers (I'm partial to the black ones) or lab crosses.  I have two now, but they are getting old and it's so sad.  I've always adopted adults so I don't have to go through the puppy phase, which can be very demanding.  When my present two pass, I'll adopt another lab mix -- maybe an older one -- they have a hard time getting adopted.  Labs are absolutely wonderful dogs!


----------



## Denise1952

You're awesome Butterfly, lots of folks either can't or just won't take a large dog.  My main fear is I won't have enough dollars to pay for their vet bills.  I am looking into insurance, and will have a place I can have any size dog, or kitty.  I do love kitties, but dogs are closest to my heart.  I know how it feels to lose one, but yet they are so lucky to have a good home for the rest of their years.  I love the labs, or even a mix is fine with me.  I'm kind of a "mix" so a mix breed suits me fine, lol denise


----------



## Pappy

SeaBreeze said:


> I've heard of some dogs with protruding eyes, like Pugs, actually have their eye come out of the socket if they bump their head on something.  My neighbor had a Pug, so cute.



i know that's true Sea as when we took our baby Shih Tzu for her first checkup, the vet said if one of her eyes should ever come out, for some reason, to just gently hold it in Palm of hand and gently push it back in.  Thank God that never happened.


----------



## Denise1952

Oh Lord, that would be so hard to handle, have to really keep your cool.  Funny how calm and collected a person can be though when faced with those things, amazing  "I can't do it I can't do it" "I did it", LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

My nephew has two Cavalier King Charles Spaniels.  I've met many of them at the park, and they are sweet companion dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'd always fear having to do that if I had one of those dogs Pappy, hopefully I'd be cool and collected enough to deal with it, but it would be tough!


----------



## Denise1952

oh those King Charles are precious, love them!


----------



## AprilT

I've had a little dog on my mind all week, poor thing has a terrible body odor, he's been to the vet about it, they told me.  Everyone was giving the other dog lots of attention, petting and this poor little one just seemed to be left out, it just broke my heart to the point I couldn't take it anymore so I just spent the rest of the time I was around him giving him hugs and petting him.  I do understand the avoidance though, he really did have a bad smell.  But he just looked really sad seeing everyone petting the other dog and not him.  When I visit again, I will just deal with the smell and play and pet him regardless as it just really hurt to see the cutie sidelined like that.  His owner doesn't treat him like that, I was told his owner gives him lots of love and care,  just all others that come in contact with cutie pie treat him with disdain.    Next time though, I may shake some baking soda over him see if that helps any.  And no the owner won't mind if I try to find a solution.

I forget the exact breed, looked something like the one Denise had pictured with those big cute eyes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My dog had a bad odor about him for no reason when he was younger, we just noticed it suddenly one day, lasted around a month.  When you petted him, your hands smelled of the odor.  I told my husband there were people at the park who really loved him, and called him over, squatted down and hugged and petted him a lot, and they probably said how he stunk when they walked away.  Anyhoo, as mysteriously as it came about, it left.  He was eating a pretty healthy diet, had no illnesses or yeast infections...so we never figured out what the problem was.  Of course we gave him baths, etc. to no avail.

Sprinkling with baking soda, and brushing it through will definitely help April, you're very nice to think about this little guy.  Did the vet have anything to say?  Has the dog always smelled, or is this something recent?


----------



## AprilT

SeaBreeze said:


> My dog had a bad odor about him for no reason when he was younger, we just noticed it suddenly one day, lasted around a month.  When you petted him, your hands smelled of the odor.  I told my husband there were people at the park who really loved him, and called him over, squatted down and hugged and petted him a lot, and they probably said how he stunk when they walked away.  Anyhoo, as mysteriously as it came about, it left.  He was eating a pretty healthy diet, had no illnesses or yeast infections...so we never figured out what the problem was.  Of course we gave him baths, etc. to no avail.
> 
> Sprinkling with baking soda, and brushing it through will definitely help April, you're very nice to think about this little guy.  Did the vet have anything to say?  Has the dog always smelled, or is this something recent?



I believe it's something about a skin disorder, he didn't always have the problem not that I recall, I do know his mother, the original owner passed away last year, (I believe it was last year,) and my friends father, the widower, takes very good care of the dog and regular vet visits, but seems baths don't help.  I did go on the net a few days ago to see if I could find any solutions and the baths were mention as useless in similar cases where it's more of some medical condition.  Either way, I'm still going to try the baking soda and push comes to shove, I'll rub something under my nostrils to help neutralize the scent when I visit and play with him.  I'm having trouble remembering his name because it was something I thought was silly at the time and now I forgot or maybe I just thought the other dogs name, "Blondie" was silly and since that's the name I kept hearing called the most, I can't remember the other little cuties name, it may have been, Buddy.


----------



## Pappy

SeaBreeze said:


> I'd always fear having to do that if I had one of those dogs Pappy, hopefully I'd be cool and collected enough to deal with it, but it would be tough!



At the same time, he also showed us how to drain anal glands by squeezing their rear just so. Told us it should be done once in awhile. If a dog is sliding it's rear on floor, it's time for the big squeeze.,


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Awe I don't know how old the thread is but I am so sad about Hans. 
  Did anyone see that dog someone bred on the news where you live? They bred a pit bull with a weenie dog and it was so weird and funny looking and so cute. It had the body of the weenie dog and the head of a Pit Bull. Even had the Pit ear crop (which I hate).....he was at a rescue  and they took live video of him and sent it to the news. Now people need to quit doing that. What kind of problems will the poor thing have? Prayerfully none ! Now look he is in a shelter .....man. I don't even remember where the shelter was. If you want both kind of dogs then get one of each don't breed them.....you never know what genetic things will happen.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

yeah those anal glands are important to keep expressed. If they get infected the dog will have serious problems. Every time you bathe the dogs they should be expressed. If the dog is over weight like my little Levi they have to be done at the vet they have to do it from the inside out ......and it isn't real comfortable for them ..it hurts if they get real full. Levi had to go once a month.  I miss my baby :crushed:


----------



## oakapple

You all realise that you are putting me off getting a little dog?Eyes popping out and sqeezing anal glands?
I will stick with Irish Wolfhounds.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Oh Please don't think it is that bad for the little ones. You just have to be careful with them as you would I Irish Wolfhounds or any other dog.It doesn't happen all that often with eyes popping , but it does it is only certain breeds. ...... But every dog has something to be careful about. I love them all but big ones don't live long enough...it hard enough when you are blessed with one for 11/12 years and they pass. I had St. Benards and a Dobi and my Smokey was a big mix....but he lived long  he was Levi's best buddy ever. Levi grieved over him for a long time. Just as I am over my Levi.......it will be 4 weeks Monday and I still am so devastated.....I miss my little boy so bad. But he and Smokey are together again. That is the only comfort and knowing he is not in pain.  Give the little guys a chance they will love you for it


----------



## Pappy

Oakapple....Didn't mean to discourage you on the little dogs. We had Sassy eleven great years and no eyes popping and we let the vet do the glands thing. She was a joy to own.


----------



## Butterfly

nwlady said:


> You're awesome Butterfly, lots of folks either can't or just won't take a large dog.  My main fear is I won't have enough dollars to pay for their vet bills.  I am looking into insurance, and will have a place I can have any size dog, or kitty.  I do love kitties, but dogs are closest to my heart.  I know how it feels to lose one, but yet they are so lucky to have a good home for the rest of their years.  I love the labs, or even a mix is fine with me.  I'm kind of a "mix" so a mix breed suits me fine, lol denise



Thanks, Denise.  I'm just a big dog person.  You might look into permanently fostering an older dog.  There's a couple rescues around here that do that with older dogs, and that way the rescue picks up the vet bills.  OR, just adopt one.  My vet bills are not that bad, and I have a super vet.  Also the local Humane Association has a reduced fee vet clinic for low income or seniors.  Older doggies  really need a spot to spend their golden years, too.  I think it's horrible that some people dump a 10 year old doggie at the pouns after they've had him all his life, but it happens around here.  A dog like that would probably be euthanized right away.  Hope the owners get dumped off at a bad nursing home.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I just hate it too when people do that with their pets after having them all their lives Poor dogs. I have heard about the pet insurance and it is not a good thing unless your pet has a serious health problem and needs constant care. That is what the reports have  said anyway. Cause I looked into it. I agree with you butterfly too those that do that should be treated the same.


----------



## tnthomas

Our little darlin's:


----------



## lovemylittleboy

AWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! Tomorrow is one month for my Levi................I still cry every day.  I still have big issues that I believe my vet or staff really hurt him the day of biopsy. I will never know the truth.  Well I was gonna put a picture of him and Smokey Joe in , but , I forget how. I clicked on insert picture but I obviously did something wrong. I am sure it is in my little album On my profile page......ugh


----------



## SeaBreeze

Here Lovemylittleboy, your Levi and Smokey Joe from your photo album.  I just right clicked with my mouse, clicked "copy", then came here and right clicked my mouse, then clicked on "paste".  Hugs.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

I also wrote it down again.......... sigh ,............ lol


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Thank You SeaBreaze! Don't know what I would do without you. Thank You!:thanks:  Smokey Joe and his antenna ear! It always stayed like that most o the time  ....always listening . They were (are) best buds  forever.


----------



## John C

I will put in a good word for Beagles as good companions.  My first Beagle came from a breeder in 2001 and was a good companion for almost thirteen years.  When he passed away in July of 2014, I adopted a Pikey, a Beagle from a local shelter who has taken over as a companion for my daily walks, etc.  As I get older, I appreciate even more the companionship of a faithful dog.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Beagles are the cutest and sweetest dogs. They have the sweetest faces. My Levi was only 11....he  was Russell/beagle mix. He passed Jan.9th.. an aggressive lymphoma .4 weeks tomorrow.  I am heart broken . I am happy you could adopt a rescue/shelter and so quickly. I just cannot do that now. I really don't think I can go through this again. I have lost very dear to me dogs before but my Levi was something different..........  :sosad:my Love my Little Levi.  I do hope you and your new dog will have a wonderful and blessed future


----------



## Ruthanne

I have a Shih Tsu that is going on 6 and a parakeet that is 6.  They are both great.  They are my little family.


----------



## fishfulthinking

We had a Pom, Chihuahua cross.  She was a great little dog, the perfect lap dog, with a perfect personality.  Sadly she developed a brain tumor and passed away last year.  I am a fan of mixed breed pups.


----------



## Manatee

A chihuahua makes a better lap dog than a Great Dane.

Neither of us is willing to do the walking etc, so we only have a few of the old Taco Bell stuffed Chihuahuas.


----------



## fureverywhere

Nobody wants to believe this...unless you've had them. But an adult AmStaff or AmBull are the perfect lap dogs. Even if only their big ol' heads will fit. They follow your every move, walking out of the bathroom is the second coming...if they didn't walk in with you. They will guard you and the house with their lives. But behind closed doors they are mellow and one of the most loyal dogs you could ever love.


----------

